# Driver off range tees?



## golf_bug (Apr 6, 2009)

Right. Went for an long session down the range last night. Hit my irons beautifully off the mats, even if I do say so myself. 
But when I got out my driver I couldn't hit a straight one - they were literally going everywhere. After getting angry, I decided to go and chip for a while, then went back to the range, but decided to hit some with my driver off a proper tee. All of a sudden they were going straight and long. 
Went down the range again at lunch and hit driver off a different mat......you know whats coming! Splayed shots everywhere again.
My question sounds like a stupid one, but do range tees muck up your swing in some way i.e. does the static rubber tee cause the club to deflect in some way? Or is it simply that the height of the range mat(s) was different to how I normally tee the ball up (quite low)?


----------



## bobmac (Apr 6, 2009)

Lack of confidence would be my guess.
If you normally tee it up quite low, then switch to a higher tee, you might change your swing without realising to compensate. When you dont get the first few right, the confidence drops and you start 'looking for the cure'
As long as you hit it well on the course, I wouldn't worry.


----------



## golf_bug (Apr 6, 2009)

Lack of confidence would be my guess.
If you normally tee it up quite low, then switch to a higher tee, you might change your swing without realising to compensate. When you dont get the first few right, the confidence drops and you start 'looking for the cure'
As long as you hit it well on the course, I wouldn't worry.
		
Click to expand...

I think you're right Bob, the tee on the matt just wasn't right and my swing changed to compensate. Wont bother with the range tees in future.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 6, 2009)




----------



## RGDave (Apr 6, 2009)

Or is it simply that the height of the range mat(s) was different to how I normally tee the ball up (quite low)?
		
Click to expand...

I have 2 sets of (3 each) rubber tees for the range. They live in a bag with spare (old) gloves, a towel or two and club cleaning tool. Essential "kit" for ranges.

It's such hit and miss to find the right height, so take your own....

Don't forget, unless you are "lucky", the driver will probably be the club which goes the worst with range balls (unless they are top quality). If I keep it straight, that's good enough for me; I expect way more yards on the course......


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 6, 2009)

I have to say the range I use (Maidenhead) has good quality mats and two old style rubber tees that poke through the mat (none of this power tee stuff). I always get a good set up with my driver and if it ain't going straight its the idiot holding it. That said the smaller tee is a fraction high for my 3 wood but I'll live with it for the quality of the range balls, the quiet surroundings, good variety of targets and friendly pro staff.


----------



## nomadpaul (Apr 6, 2009)

I have to say the range I use (Maidenhead) has good quality mats and two old style rubber tees that poke through the mat (none of this power tee stuff). I always get a good set up with my driver and if it ain't going straight its the idiot holding it. That said the smaller tee is a fraction high for my 3 wood but I'll live with it for the quality of the range balls, the quiet surroundings, good variety of targets and friendly pro staff.
		
Click to expand...

Homer , are the tee's poking through the mat interchangeable ? I had a couple of the rubber tees at one time which i actually trimmed to get them to the exact height i wanted and needed . I then set them up for myself whenever i went to the range !


----------



## Adjani (Apr 7, 2009)

On a side note, if you use powertee`s, press and hold the tee height adjustment and it should allow you to set your own height rather than a preset one. (i might be wrong)


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 7, 2009)

I cannot hit my driver at the driving range for toffee.
If I ever go down there, (which I try not to), I never even take it with me.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 7, 2009)

The Maidenhead mats are secured to the ground so the tees aren't interchangeable but I seem to hit them just fine


----------



## Herbie (Apr 7, 2009)

Another reason I prefer a range with a lawn or at least mats that you can actually put normal tees in, whats happened to those mats they seem very scarce these days?
Im sure you know the ones with a couple of small holes for tees rather than the big chunky lumps of rubber tube that actually affect the take off of the ball and dont give a true shot value.

Anyway, not that I use them much,but if I did it would just be off the mat not the half inch tubing.


----------



## 007chappie (Apr 7, 2009)

Yes - absolutely tripe!  Hit my driver pretty well off wooden tee's, rubber ones are a dead loss!


----------



## Fore (Apr 9, 2009)

I have collected and bought a variety of rubber tees and i know that when i go to a certain range i need to use either this tee or that tee to mimic the height of the tee i would normally use off grass. As the club hits the ball first i do not find the tees affect my driving much. It's no good using a range mat if you cannot get the right amount of grip though, hence i usually wear my golf shoes when i go.

I find the loss in disance at a Range can usually be put down to poor qualiity/knackered balls more than anything else.


----------



## Herbie (Apr 9, 2009)

Yes - absolutely tripe!  Hit my driver pretty well off wooden tee's, rubber ones are a dead loss!
		
Click to expand...

Whats absolute tripe, the idea that these large rubber tees affect the take off or that all rubber tees are tripe to use?


----------



## TonyN (Apr 10, 2009)

I had an 'issue' with range tees, I dont tee the ball very high anyway and I swing close to the ground. Some of the rubber teesat our range are so stiff, its like hitting against a stake at times.

Anyway, I decided not to hit off range mats/tees, rather use the grassed area and tee it up proper, also helps me to get into pre-shot before each shot.


----------



## MVP (Apr 16, 2009)

I hit my driver like a right muppet at the range and its normally half decent on course. i can live with that.

I normally just practise my swing mechanics at the range.


----------

